# deixar-se ficar



## gvergara

Olá:

Várias vezes já vi a expressaão _deixar-se ficar_. Minha pergunta é: Por que se empregou _deixar-se ficar_ nas orações seguintes em lugar de usar simplesmente o verbo _ficar_?
_
_ Terminada a conversa, o médico recostou-se na cadeira, *deixou-se ficar *assim uns minutos, depois levantou-se, ...
_ Um velho com uma venda preta num dos olhos veio da cerca. Ou também perdeu a bagagem, ou não a trouxe. Tinha sido o primeiro a tropeçar nos mortos, mas não gritou. *Deixou-se ficar* com eles, ao lado deles, à espera de que voltassem a paz e o silêncio._
__ Estão sentados juntinhos, as três mulheres e o rapaz no meio, os três homens em redor [...] havia cegos que, saindo do seu próprio torpor, se levantavam e vinham tropeçando sonambulamente neste acidente humano, um deles houve que se *deixou ficar*, tanto fazia dormir ali como noutro sítio.

_Nesses três exemplos eu traduziria _deixar-se ficar _por _quedarse_. Desde já obrigado, 
Gonzalo


----------



## zema

Me parece que tiene la misma connotación que nuestro "_dejarse estar_": se dejó estar. 
Pero esperemos otras opiniones.


----------



## gvergara

zema said:


> Me parece que tiene la misma connotación que nuestro "_dejarse estar_": se dejó estar.
> Pero esperemos otras opiniones.


Es que acá en Chile no existe algo así como _dejarse estar_... Tampoco lo entiendo en español.


----------



## zema

Ah, qué raro. Me parece una expresión relativamente común, pero tal vez lo sea sólo por acá. 
Creo que en el primer caso podría ser similar a "se permitió quedarse así unos minutos". En los otros, creo tiene implícita una idea de "abandonarse" o de "no hacer nada", que también está presente en nuestro "dejarse estar".


----------



## gvergara

No sé, intuituvamente diría que _ficar _es más neutro, como quedarse por ahí cerca, mientras que _deixar-se ficar_ muestra más determinación, más en el sentido de _instalarse_.


----------



## zema

Puede ser; yo lo hubiera entendido al revés, pero seguro que ya alguien podrá aclarararlo. Esperemos.


----------



## Carfer

_'Deixar-se ficar'_ tem um sentido de abandono de si mesmo que o simples _'ficar_' não transmite da mesma maneira (no fundo, não será a mesma ideia que está por detrás de palavras espanholas como '_dejadez'_?)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> _'Deixar-se ficar'_ tem um sentido de abandono de si mesmo que o simples _'ficar_' não transmite da mesma maneira


"...se quedó largado..."?


----------



## gvergara

Me desculpe, também não compreendo essa expressão. Não existe em espanhol chileno.


----------



## Fanaya

¿'_Dejarse llevar_' te vale, Gonzalo?


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> _'Deixar-se ficar'_ tem um sentido de abandono de si mesmo que o simples _'ficar_' não transmite da mesma maneira (no fundo, não será a mesma ideia que está por detrás de palavras espanholas como '_dejadez'_?)


Relendo as suas respostas, cheguei a entender, muito obrigado.


----------



## gvergara

Uma leve variação... Se em lugar do pronome _se_ temos um objeto, como muda a resposta, caso tenha mudação?

_Não se preocupe, nós temos comida
Ah, têm comida, nesse caso, em paga do favor, deixem-me ficar alguma..._


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> Uma leve variação... Se em lugar do pronome _se_ temos um objeto, como muda a resposta, caso tenha mudação?
> 
> _Não se preocupe, nós temos comida
> Ah, têm comida, nesse caso, em paga do favor, deixem-me ficar alguma..._



A frase está inteiramente correcta, mas os significados de _'deixar-se ficar' _ou _'deixar ficar alguma coisa a alguém' _são diferentes. A primeira tem que ver com permanecer ou abandonar-se ou até mesmo desistir (refere-se, portanto, à própria pessoa), a segunda com não levar tudo, permitir que alguém conserve alguma coisa ou parte dela.


----------

